# angel eyes



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

i just finished a 30 gm bottle of angel eyes.. there has been some disscussion on how long it can be used. is anyone else using it on a regular basis? coco's eyes have cleared up and there is no staining.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I used the tylan, which is the ingrendient that is in the angel eyes. Once it cleared up, I stopped and started adding a teaspoon of yogurt to his meal once a day. It seems to be keeping it at bay.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Paige said:


> I used the tylan, which is the ingrendient that is in the angel eyes. Once it cleared up, I stopped and started adding a teaspoon of yogurt to his meal once a day. It seems to be keeping it at bay.


*Ditto*


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i use it until his eyes clear up, then i lay off it but sure enough, the staining comes back. i should use 1/4 teaspoon for my 9lb hav daily but i use 1/8 teaspoon every third day. i takes a little longer to clear up,he responds well to anything and i think it's easier on his sytem. i've been using it for at least a year, agian off and on and not in the dose recommended. the yogurt doesn't help with his eyes, but it cuts down on his gassy belly!


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

i stopped the yogurt but start up again. i also use distilled water. thanks!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Hello Judith,
I used it for 3 weeks when I heard that the Tylan is actually an antibiotic.
I'll look up the post I wrote on it....
I'll come back to this thread with my writing..

Here it is the link on the post I wrote about me discovering Tylan being antibiotics and several responses from forum members!
http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=2287&highlight=Angel+Eyes


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Judith,

Once the staining is cleared up, you can try using it less frequently to see what the minimum you need is to keep the staining at bay. Or you can just quit entirely and see if it returns or not. 

Susan (McKennaSedona) was using grapefruit seed extract in her dogs' water after she stopped the Angel's eyes - you might want to PM her about that.

I was using Tylan for several months to eliminate Lincoln's muzzle (not tear) staining. After he was all "clean", I stopped about 4 mos. ago and the staining has not returned. I asked my vet about it while he was on it, and she thought at that very low dosage, it shouldn't cause a problem longterm.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Once I ran out of Angles Eyes, Smarty's eyes had stopped staining and I did not reorder. I also only give her distilled water and her eyes are still clear, over two months later.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Why distilled water and not just bottled spring water?
What is it about distilled water?


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I thought that you could not give them distilled water??? Just wondering....our doggies drink bottled spring water from Meijer....so do we as well!!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm not at all sure what the difference is in distilled water. Several friends on this forum mentioned it, so far no staining and no gunk in the eyes.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Distilled water is water that lacks electrolytes and minerals of all kinds - it is made by boiling the water and then condensing the steam back into water in a clean bottle so all the hard things are left behind (such as the minerals and ions). It is perfectly safe to drink distilled water - even for you to drink it - as long as the extra minerals are being given through other means (such as supplements).


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Strange... I always buy clean unscented and such distilled water to use for my "steam-ironing-machine" 
And it specifically states "not to be consumed"... I would never give that to Sierra......
How do I know for sure what to give to Sierra?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I double checked the label on 2 brands of my distilled water. It only states the purity of the water nothing about “not for consumption.” I’m not sure about adding minerals to their diet. 

I had a client who is an engineer that designs and inspects water purification systems for metropolitan cities. He will not let his family drink bottled water as most of these have not been inspected or gone through proper purification. He did say distilled water is much cleaner/purer than most bottled water.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sierra, distilled water is safe for drinking! It might be that the specific brand you are using is not? I'm not sure on that one.

And adding a mineral supplement is important in humans. I'm not sure but I think that in dogs the kibble is very good at adding necessary minerals so they don't require it in their water. I could be wrong, though.


----------

